# starting out with wolfcraft router table 6156 /540



## gerry schuler (May 18, 2010)

hello , i have a homemade cheap set-up now . just ordered this from wolfcraft 6156, router table -540 .any body have kind words or not on this router table ? . really interested in input ?, it's still a hobby now though . i'm using a older craftsman 1 1/2 horse router, 1/4 inch shank . i'm trying my skill's now on making small type boxes . thanks gerry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gerry schuler said:


> hello , i have a homemade cheap set-up now . just ordered this from wolfcraft 6156, router table -540 .any body have kind words or not on this router table ? . really interested in input ?, it's still a hobby now though . i'm using a older craftsman 1 1/2 horse router, 1/4 inch shank . i'm trying my skill's now on making small type boxes . thanks gerry


Hi Gerry - Welcome to the forum
I haven't had any direct experience with that table except I couldn't find where to buy one. Looks like a pretty decent starter table. I've had good luck with other Wolfcraft products though.


----------



## gerry schuler (May 18, 2010)

hi , thanks for the message , i don't know much about them either? checked on a craftsman , till i saw this one , had a few more options on it , but you get what ya pay for .. hey it's a start .. clean cut's . gerry


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Gerry and welcome to the forum! I have the Wolfcraft table pictured below. I pretty much use the Oak Park table for most routing but because of the plate design I have to revert back to the Wolfcraft table every now and then for different bit sizes. It's a great little table and does everything I ask of it. Very portable and versatile. I mounted it to a 3/4" piece of plywood and now I just clamp the whole thing to a couple of small saw horses.


----------



## gerry schuler (May 18, 2010)

hi , i like the looks of this table , a lot better than the one i got . guess i better do some research on them . may even design my own .. thanks for the note .. g.s.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

For anyone in Canada that's interested in the Wolfcraft table I posted, Canadian Tire has them on sale this week (May 21-27) for $69.99 (reg $139.99).


----------

